# ++A diorama the size of a small Moon!++



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

A Long Time Ago in a Galaxy Far far Away....


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

May the Force be with you, Always...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you considered some stop-motion efforts, Julian? Getting all the guys to stand may be tough, but you could get some dynamic work out of the sets I think!

Always glad to see your work!


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd love to do some Stop Motion, but I haven't got a clue where how it's done!


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

And here it is without all of the photo editing and careful angle shots.









The set was so huge that it is has now mostly been destroyed. Me and the kids had great fun re-enacting the famous Final Battle scene from A New Hope. My eldest son (6) was Luke with his X-wing, my youngest, who always likes to play the baddie was Darth Vader and I was Gold Leader.

I have had a huge amount of fun building, customising, setting up, photographing and editing, I hope you have enjoyed looking at the images.

Until the next Diorama....May the Force be with you...Always!


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

That was a blast looking through the photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That is absolutely awesome, where did you get it from?!


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

SoleSky said:


> That is absolutely awesome, where did you get it from?!


I made it myself out of card mountboard, foamcore and loads of A4 Sticker sheets, decals were a combination of downloads from Niub Niub Universe and my own adaptations. You cannot buy it in the shops.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

A very neat diorama,looks very realistic It is not hard to do a slideshow but does take a long time, lots of pictures with the figures posed in different positions but it sure would look neat .

Windows movie maker you can use plus you can add sound and you can get star wars sounds and even edit them. 

If this is what you are talking about i could show you some screen shots how it is done.

This little sample is only a few seconds and took about 2 hours to do i dont use a tripod they are a pain but it would 
make a big difference .I had a 5 year old helper move the little car so it was fun but far from perfect. But it gives you the idea.

[ame]http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh303/mijyma/?action=view&current=Animation.flv[/ame]


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pearl,
great video! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

JM,
Great dio! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

julianmaurice said:


> I made it myself out of card mountboard, foamcore and loads of A4 Sticker sheets, decals were a combination of downloads from Niub Niub Universe and my own adaptations. You cannot buy it in the shops.


Wow, spectacular! It is so realistic.


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW- amazing work there...


----------



## stretchdog (Mar 27, 2005)

Man, Thats just Magnificent!!! Great work on this!!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That is excellent! 

For stop motion, you simply take a picture of the action figure, move his arm a little, take another picture, move his arm a little more, perhaps a leg, take another picture...etc...until you have all the movements you want to perform. 

Then, in a program like Window's Movie Maker, upload your pictures, put them in their order and then you have to speed up each picture until it is shown at split second speed. Once this is done, the pictures become like the old Flip Books you use to buy, moving in rapid succession until it looks like the figures are moving. 

Add in some sound effects and music and you got a nice little Stop-Motion movie for You-tube.

For more information, get the 1932 re-release of King Kong on DVD and look in the Special Features. There's some video's about how they did Stop Motion for the film and some other tricks that might help you out. Also, look on you-tube for some "How-To's".

Here's a little "Quicky" Stop motion I did by moving a tank model. It was something like 40 pictures, or frames, in length. Lasts all of 14 seconds.






When you get good at it with practice, you can do something more ambitious like this : 






(Stop motion is in the first few seconds and also at the end of the film.)

Give it a try yourself. I'd love to see these models of yours "on film".


----------

